# Comment scanner avec la epson stylus DX4400 ?



## titiag (17 Mars 2009)

Salut

Je voudrais savoir svp comment scanner un document avec l'imprimante epson stylus  DX4400 ?

Merci de votre aide

Bonne journée

Titia


----------



## mrz (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 
Est-ce que tu as une version de Photoshop sous la main?
Si c'est le cas et si ton Epson est bien installé, sous Photoshop dans l'onglet Fichier tu trouveras le menu Importation et dans le sous menu il devrait y avoir quelque chose genre : EPSON TWAIN.
En cliquant dessus tu ouvriras une interface de numérisation avec quelque option.
Une fois la numérisation validée, le doc s'ouvriras sur Photoshop,, et là tu pourras en farie ce que tu veux. et l'enregistrer où tu veux.

En espérant avoir été utile,


----------



## macaccro (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

En sus des infos données par MRZ

Celles du site d'Epson http://esupport.epson-europe.com/ProductHome.aspx?lng=fr-FR&data=lkuCfcvA9cwEZbxk9e+dWn+PDqdigFFulkWQIU002Fn79AYU003D

documentation,
pilotes....


----------

